# strange behaviour and color



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Lately i have noticed that my P's have been acted strange, the smaller on ehas been what seems like putting his nose in the gravel and twirling and circling the spot on the left. then at other times they both sit on the same side which they normally don't do.

Check out this thread and you can see what their colors look like at night now:

Dark ass reds

My bigger one, walter, has been gettin real dark lately at night and his scales have gotten very sparkly.

is any of this maring behaviour? i didnt think they were old enough to mate, i've had them for almost a year now. the bigger one (turning a lot darker at night) is about 6.5 inches and the smaller one (making circles in the gravel) is about 5.75 inches. let me know if this could possibly mean breeding, and if anyone can tell sex from the images i have on the other link.

any help or just opinions is really appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

you can't can't actually say based on the colour on those photo. But the third shot that you taken shows them to be dark. They should get really dark at breeding time.

As you might be aware there is no way the you could identify the sex of a Piranha unless you see them breeding.

the twirling and the blowing into the samd sounds like breeding behavior to me.

The info on the breeding section should bring you up to mark. more than willing to help (As much as I know) if you need

Good luck


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Par request by Methuzela:

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I would be patient, only 2 P's right, you could get lucky.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

aw man that'd be dope. they're startin to fight a lot, just today actually. i didnt think they were old enough to breed?


----------



## b0gY_Red (Jan 16, 2005)

Methuzela said:


> aw man that'd be dope. they're startin to fight a lot, just today actually. i didnt think they were old enough to breed?
> [snapback]888289[/snapback]​


Yeh same with me. I got 4 p's but one of them didntmake it. lately 2 of them have been acting wierd and i see the same thing that u mentioned, they were digging in the rocks with their nose and, i guess i can conclude its a her, color got really dark and this morning i have lots and lots of little eggs. Im curious to see whats gonna happen and not sure what to do.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well I think there going to breed since there getting very dark and behaving strangly but there still pretty young to breed but you never know.Goood LUck


----------

